# Hardware Ranch Elk Festival 2011



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

This is just a plug for the Elk Festival up at Hardware Ranch this Saturday, Dec. 17th 10 a.m. till 2 p.m.
They have plans for several childrens activities making bird feeders and learning different animal tracks etc. It is always a fun day for the kids.
They will also have the horse drawn wagon/sled rides out into the meadow to view the elk. As of yesterday they did not have any elk actually in the meadow, but they are viewable with binoculars up on the bench above. Come on up and support this yearly event!
There will be some archers up there with 3D targets. State parks guys with their snowcat. Christmas ornaments and probably some mountain men displaying guns/furs and full of B.S. Oh ya, and USU showing the kids about bugs!
No food served at the visitor center, but they encourage you to bring a picnic and enjoy it inside while you look out across the meadow. 
The weather is supposed to be pretty nice but it will be cold! Dress appropriately.
Plan on a nice ride up through Blacksmith Fork Canyon and maybe even plan on a little fishing while going up or down the canyon. A beautiful place!
I hope to see you there!
Bears Butt


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Boy were there a lot of folks visiting the Hardware Ranch today! It was a blast. I'd have to guess 4,000 people were there, but that is just a guess. I know that me and the group of mountain men with me were busy as heck taking pictures of folks wearing mountain man gear. Fun, fun, fun! Make plans on being there next year!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Are the elk down yet? Was planning on taking the family up on the morning of the 24th...


----------

